# Advice on Mexico



## parker1ray (Nov 24, 2020)

The wife and I will be going to Queretaro for the entire month of January 2023 to scout it and other places as potential retirement destinations. I would like to get peoples opinions and advice on living in Mexico both good and bad. I have read article upon article on the merits of life in Mexico, and I have been alive long enough to know that as much can be learned from positive as well a negative information. I would like to solicit posts from those who think that life is not all a bed of roses south of the border. The good the bad and the ugly so to speak. Most notably from those calling Queteraro home. We are most interested on Good things as well as pitfalls of living there. Thanks for any info and advice that can be offered in advance.


----------



## Takingiteasy (Aug 12, 2021)

I am no authority but I was just in queretaro. Its a huge city, over a million I think, looks like it anyway. The people in mexico seem to be pleasant and helpful. If you speak some spanish it helps a lot. Read posts on the forum and most of your questions will be answered. The more knowledgeable members may prefer that newbies do some research before asking a lot of questions which may have already been answered.

You may be a little worried about the stories you have probably heard of robberies and violence, cartels and so on. I know I was and this was not my first trip but reading about cartels makes you nervous. My 2 cents worth is that its no more dangerous there than in most cities in usa and probably less dangerous than some of them. 

The cost of most things is less than in the states with a few exceptions. Food, rent, housing, phone service, labor, are cheaper than here and those are the basics. Luxury goods I noticed are equal in price or higher in price than in the states. Laptops, electronics in general, furniture, and anything imported are not going to be big bargains and may be higher than you are used to. Those things you buy here and take there though you are only allowed 1 laptop, 1 phone etc and the rest you pay import taxes on. If they find them that is, they made no effort to search my carry on, pockets or checked bag. The only questions I was asked in mx were did I bring any cigars or cigarettes, and how much cash did I bring.

I found the mexican people to be pleasant and helpful, I would say probably more so than we are to foreigners. No one tried to rob me, I never felt in danger and no one I met seemed to be overly worried about crime. But you don't want to flash a lot of money or jewelry, common sense. I was in several cities this summer including guanajuato and sma plus queretaro. 

The weather is great in qro and surrounding cities as well. If you retire there you can live higher on the hog than in the states, especially if you are from an expensive state like cali.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Takingiteasy said:


> …you are only allowed 1 laptop, 1 phone etc and the rest you pay import taxes on.


When you move to Mexico, you can apply for a one-time importation of all the household goods you want (including all your household electronics) without having to pay import tax. This is called _menaje de casa._


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I lived in Querétaro for six years and taught English privately there. Great city, I highly recommend it. I’m in Tlaxcala now (also great, but much smaller) because I took early retirement (COVID!) and can get more bang for my housing dollars here. But if you have a couple of thousand dollars / person to live on, there is almost nothing to say against Querétaro! The charm of the city does not wear off, and San Miguel de Allende (popular with expats, but more expensive to live in) is less than an hour away.


----------



## LoggedIn (Nov 21, 2017)

Look up on YouTube for "Tangerine Travels", two young adults who have traveled Mexico and landed in Querétaro and have several videos about the city, costs, lifestyles, markets, etc.


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

We’ve lived in Celaya for 10+ years now, and have loved every minute. We are ~70, retired, I am US my wife is Mexican. Celaya is halfway between Querétaro and San Miguel Allende, with Guanajuato just a little farther up the road. Our town is often purported to be one of the most violent cities in the country, but we have yet to witness anything beyond someone just sitting on the horn and wagging their hands at another driver. We try to always be in control of our surroundings, don’t flash cash, and be home way before midnight, except on rare occasions. The climate is absolutely amazing with the one drawback being it gets a little dusty in the dry season. 
The biggest adjustment for me in moving here was in finally accepting what I call the “essence” of Mexico. Traffic can be really bad on a good day, and it is compounded by people double parking on a busy street, drivers turning left/right from several lanes over, the driver pulling up behind you on the hwy flashing his lights, even though it is impossible for you to pull over and let him pass. An example would be you are in a line of traffic passing another line of traffic. Also, when traffic is being routed to one lane only, there are those who will delay to the last few feet in an effort to get a few car lengths ahead.
Another issue that I’ve learned to accept and roll with is that frequently in a large market with multiple checkout lines, you’ll notice people standing in line with no cart. My initial thought was that they were simply going to buy something from the display racks at the checkout, and I would jump in behind them. What they are actually doing is holding a place for someone who will show up with a cart full of items. 
Many people seem to always be in a hurry. They will cut in line, stand in the wrong line (if it is shorter) then argue with the clerk to assist them anyway, or ignore things such as handicapped parking spaces.
Reading this might give the impression that I fret and stress over these items, not anymore. I accept it, and get on with my day. It’s all a matter of realizing that you are here now, and this is the way things happen.


----------



## parker1ray (Nov 24, 2020)

Bodega said:


> We’ve lived in Celaya for 10+ years now, and have loved every minute. We are ~70, retired, I am US my wife is Mexican. Celaya is halfway between Querétaro and San Miguel Allende, with Guanajuato just a little farther up the road. Our town is often purported to be one of the most violent cities in the country, but we have yet to witness anything beyond someone just sitting on the horn and wagging their hands at another driver. We try to always be in control of our surroundings, don’t flash cash, and be home way before midnight, except on rare occasions. The climate is absolutely amazing with the one drawback being it gets a little dusty in the dry season.
> The biggest adjustment for me in moving here was in finally accepting what I call the “essence” of Mexico. Traffic can be really bad on a good day, and it is compounded by people double parking on a busy street, drivers turning left/right from several lanes over, the driver pulling up behind you on the hwy flashing his lights, even though it is impossible for you to pull over and let him pass. An example would be you are in a line of traffic passing another line of traffic. Also, when traffic is being routed to one lane only, there are those who will delay to the last few feet in an effort to get a few car lengths ahead.
> Another issue that I’ve learned to accept and roll with is that frequently in a large market with multiple checkout lines, you’ll notice people standing in line with no cart. My initial thought was that they were simply going to buy something from the display racks at the checkout, and I would jump in behind them. What they are actually doing is holding a place for someone who will show up with a cart full of items.
> Many people seem to always be in a hurry. They will cut in line, stand in the wrong line (if it is shorter) then argue with the clerk to assist them anyway, or ignore things such as handicapped parking spaces.
> Reading this might give the impression that I fret and stress over these items, not anymore. I accept it, and get on with my day. It’s all a matter of realizing that you are here now, and this is the way things happen.


Thanks for the info. One thing I was wondering is the part about everyone being in a hurry. I have read many many times about how laid back the lifestyle in Mexico is. All the advice that has been given is to slow down and not try to live the hurried American way of doing things. I find that very appealing and am looking forward to slowing way down in my life, that is one of the reasons for this move! Can you elaborate on the hurried part of your post. Maybe it is centralized to your area! Thanks again for the info!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I’ll jump in here and say that Mexico has always seemed VERY relaxed to me, and I have been here for a decade and lived in four cities (Culiacán, Mexico City, Querétaro, Tlaxcala)! In fact, on some matters I wish there would be more urgency. 🙂 

One benefit I have had is that I have never driven in this country, not as a resident and not on earlier vacations either. Public transportation and taxis suit me just fine, so whatever issues may attach to cars and driving simply pass me by. I also save a lot of money.


----------



## xanthar (Oct 25, 2021)

parker1ray said:


> The wife and I will be going to Queretaro for the entire month of January 2023 to scout it and other places as potential retirement destinations. I would like to get peoples opinions and advice on living in Mexico both good and bad. I have read article upon article on the merits of life in Mexico, and I have been alive long enough to know that as much can be learned from positive as well a negative information. I would like to solicit posts from those who think that life is not all a bed of roses south of the border. The good the bad and the ugly so to speak. Most notably from those calling Queteraro home. We are most interested on Good things as well as pitfalls of living there. Thanks for any info and advice that can be offered in advance.


The Xanathar's guide to everything PDF Download is a nice post and I like that you shared the <a href="https://2pdf.com/split/">split pdf</a guide here for us. For the online pdf converter this site help me to do it perfectly and in this way I managed to download this guide and make it easy for me to read.


----------



## parker1ray (Nov 24, 2020)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I’ll jump in here and say that Mexico has always seemed VERY relaxed to me, and I have been here for a decade and lived in four cities (Culiacán, Mexico City, Querétaro, Tlaxcala)! In fact, on some matters I wish there would be more urgency. 🙂
> 
> One benefit I have had is that I have never driven in this country, not as a resident and not on earlier vacations either. Public transportation and taxis suit me just fine, so whatever issues may attach to cars and driving simply pass me by. I also save a lot of money.


The wife is 61 and I am 59. We have an apartment rented in Queretaro for a month in January of 2023. We plan on making plane reservations six months before as I have not been able to book a plane this far out. We have both worked all of our lives and currently work and take care of an 83 year old with dementia in our home. We are both tired and want to slow down and not have to get up at 5:30 am and work 9 hour days five days a week. We are looking forward to a much easier slower pace of life and that is what is appealing about the Mexican culture. We do have experience with the Mexican way of life as my wife was born and raised in the valley in south Texas and I lived there for 15 years. We met a married 36 years ago there. It is sometimes a hard lesson to learn since most Americans are used to getting things done now and not later, but I believe that it can teach one patients and help lower the blood pressure!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I am 63 now and fully retired as of last November - COVID sped that up! I worked in Mexico from age 53 on as a teacher, first for high schools and then privately. My experiences were generally quite good.

I think Querétaro is a very solid choice for you. Completely charming city, and with San Miguel de Allende a stone’s throw away, you will have access to a thriving expat community in both cities. When you are looking for a permanent house in Querétaro, check out the La Joya neighborhood - it is close to Centro, there are LOTS of expats, and you should be able to rent a very nice house for under 10,000 pesos / month ($500 USD).

Tlaxcala where I live now is much cheaper still - I rent a beautiful little 1,200 sf three-bedroom, two-story house with a yard for 4,500 pesos / month ($225 USD). Perfectly suited to my retirement budget, and Tlaxcala City is like a smaller version of Querétaro. But it is more of a pioneer situation - there are virtually no other expats, and I must amuse myself. Fortunately, I have a dog, five cats, and a lot of books!


----------



## parker1ray (Nov 24, 2020)

PatrickMurtha said:


> I am 63 now and fully retired as of last November - COVID sped that up! I worked in Mexico from age 53 on as a teacher, first for high schools and then privately. My experiences were generally quite good.
> 
> I think Querétaro is a very solid choice for you. Completely charming city, and with San Miguel de Allende a stone’s throw away, you will have access to a thriving expat community in both cities. When you are looking for a permanent house in Querétaro, check out the La Joya neighborhood - it is close to Centro, there are LOTS of expats, and you should be able to rent a very nice house for under 10,000 pesos / month ($500 USD).
> 
> Tlaxcala where I live now is much cheaper still - I rent a beautiful little 1,200 sf three-bedroom, two-story house with a yard for 4,500 pesos / month ($225 USD). Perfectly suited to my retirement budget, and Tlaxcala City is like a smaller version of Querétaro. But it is more of a pioneer situation - there are virtually no other expats, and I must amuse myself. Fortunately, I have a dog, five cats, and a lot of books!


We have three cats that are like our children. We also have two boys, but one lives far away and the other is currently living in our home, but is unsure of a move to Mexico. We are counting the days to retirement! I like a lot of people my age started working very young and have not stopped for 45 years. To bad that we can not spend half our lives being retired!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

parker1ray said:


> We have three cats that are like our children. We also have two boys, but one lives far away and the other is currently living in our home, but is unsure of a move to Mexico. We are counting the days to retirement! I like a lot of people my age started working very young and have not stopped for 45 years. To bad that we can not spend half our lives being retired!


i am enjoying the retired life enormously! I hadn’t planned on it for a few more years, but COVID forced my hand and that’s OK.


----------

